# ENGLISH POINTERS



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

A tear ago, I became the owner of two 11 month old pointers from a Quail preserve in Fla. I was told they were surplus pups and would be destroyed. 
Ive trained them in basic commands and am wondering if its too late to get them bird hunting. Any and all advise would be appreciated. Has anyone ever heard of surplus dogs? Its hard to believe anyone could shoot these dogs. They are awesome.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

unfortunately its all too common scenario in southern quail operations

They will probably make great hunters, just expose them to birds, nothing outhunts EP's.

I would also like to congradulate you for doing right by the dogs :beer:

Very good of you.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If it's one dog that will train itself except for the fine stuff, It's an EP.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

i think you're pointers will be fine, I hunt with a guy that has two labs and and english pointer and i tell you what in grass that EP is a MACHINE! nothin agains the labs i have one myself but that english is jsut a fun dog to watch hunt


----------



## traveler33 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

never heard surplus dogs but have heard them called culls....they might not have shown the preserve operator what he wanted to see.....

get them on birds and keep it fun, they probably turn out fine.

Good luck.


----------

